# Quel Gran ______ Del Poianone! 1.000!



## Saoul

E bravo Michelone, hai scritto 1.000 post...

Vediamo... potrei dirti che erano interessanti... o che erano ben scritti... o che erano divertenti... o magari che erano istruttivi...

Ma siccome sei tu dirò solo che sono 1.000.


    

Grande Michele, e grazie mille per tutto l'aiuto, e la zimpattia! 

Come te non c'è nessuno (per fortuna e grazie a Dio, immaginatevi due Poianoni!!!!!)


----------



## _forumuser_

Altro anniversario per un altro heavy weight del forum IE. Tantissimi complimenti per i tuoi primi 1000! 

Scusa ma non so come si fanno quelle belle scritte grandi tutte colorate...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E bravo il nostro Matley..


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Poi!   Ti saluto!

Hai fatto un mille, e poi hai scappato, quindi tutti noi possiamo vedere quel bel numero "rotondo" accanto il tuo nome.   

Grazie del tutto l'auito.  Continua così... per molto tempo!

Elisabetta


----------



## lsp

Grazie mille per tutto l'aiuto!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Complimenti e grazie!


----------



## rocamadour

* Ehi, Muttley, congratulazioni!  *
*Ti sei guadagnato la tua prima bella medaglia!*
  ​


----------



## GavinW

Nice one! Er... make that: Nice One Thousand. 

See you around (virtually speaking...)!


----------



## Jana337

Grazie a te posso rispondere alle domande economiche in italiano senza tremare perché so che tu mi correggerai se faccio un pasticcio. 

Auguri!


----------



## Poianone

Whoa! Thank you guys, I really feel flattered and blush!
Unfortunately, last week I had to leave the forum exactly when I reached the 1000, so I could not thank every one of you before now!
I hope you'll forgive me, and in doing this, I have written this little, silly piece of poetry (as Saoul knows well, I'm NOT completely normal!). Thank to every one!!!!!

A un forum fatto da meravigliosi utenti
Dico grazie per tutti i preziosi suggerimenti, ​ 
E un grazie a coloro che con un post ho aiutato,
perchè con voi il mio inglese è migliorato. ​ 
Saoul, Jana, Elaine e Elisabetta, siete i nostri moschettieri
Sempre gentili, presenti, mai arroganti o severi! ​ 
Di Franci, Tim, fu_fu, Nick, Gavin, Paul, Winnie e mille altri ancora, 
penso alla vostra amicizia e ai 2 penny versati ogni giorno e ora! ​ 
(Scusate se non riesco a citarvi tutti quanti, 
sono troppi i nomi di voi amici, ma siete tutti importanti!)​ 
L’esperienza e l’amicizia di questo forum non potrei mai dimenticare,
e tutti voi vorrei calorosamente abbracciare. ​ 
Approfitto allora di questo mio postleanno
Per augurane mille a voi e a coloro che verranno! ​


----------



## Saoul

Tu devi seriamente prendere in considerazione di farti aiutare da qualcuno... ma qualcuno BRAVO, BRAVO, BRAVO! 

ModSquad, mettiamo la poesia in uno sticky in It-En?


----------



## _forumuser_

Di' la verita che in questi giorni di assenza hai...lavorato sulla poesia!!!!   Scherzi a parte, per la qualita' del componimento io propongo la nomina a senatore a vita del WRF. Che ne dite, mods, si puo' fare?


----------



## Saoul

Mhmmmm, l'unica perplessità è che la carica lo faccia sentire nella posizione di scriverne altre... Ce la sentiamo di correre questo rischio?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Secondo me ne vale la pena... 
Complimentoni & congratulazioni!


----------



## Poianone

_forumuser_ said:


> Di' la verita che in questi giorni di assenza hai...lavorato sulla poesia!!!!   Scherzi a parte, per la qualita' del componimento io propongo la nomina a senatore a vita del WRF. Che ne dite, mods, si puo' fare?


 


Saoul said:


> Mhmmmm, l'unica perplessità è che la carica lo faccia sentire nella posizione di scriverne altre... Ce la sentiamo di correre questo rischio?


 


MünchnerFax said:


> Secondo me ne vale la pena...
> Complimentoni & congratulazioni!


Hey, ragazzi, non scherziamo, che sennò devo fare ogni post in rima!!


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSP !*​


----------

